# Zeitner, Kobec Etc?



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

Any thoughts on them? I have been given on as a gift - looks OK, but what's the story?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Never owned one, once thought about buying one. Think I had a subbie at the time was easily 4-5 years ago.

I think the movements are probably Miyota, not a bad thing.

Bry



nobby said:


> Any thoughts on them? I have been given on as a gift - looks OK, but what's the story?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> Never owned one, once thought about buying one. Think I had a subbie at the time was easily 4-5 years ago.
> 
> I think the movements are probably Miyota, not a bad thing.
> 
> ...


They also mention "swiss movements" on their web page...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nobby,

Just open the back and look inside









Rrrr does AlexR have one











potz said:


> Never heard of 'em ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've looked at the Zeitners - they don't look too bad to me. Have no idea what's inside them though...


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

There are some on ebay RRP Â£575 but you can buy one for a fiver! Says it all really. Claude Valentini is another kack brand that you can buy for a fiver and they come with a warranty card that states their RRP as Â£250 +.

Usually these are flogged out the back of a BMW at motorway services by wideboys. The patter goes "I'm on my way back from an exhibition and have all this unsold stock I've got to get rid of" You have been warned!

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

rrr and perhaps in Hertfordshire












TimD said:


> There are some on ebay RRP Â£575 but you can buy one for a fiver! Says it all really. Claude Valentini is another kack brand that you can buy for a fiver and they come with a warranty card that states their RRP as Â£250 +.
> 
> Usually these are flogged out the back of a BMW at motorway services by wideboys. The patter goes "I'm on my way back from an exhibition and have all this unsold stock I've got to get rid of" You have been warned!
> 
> ...


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/insideout/east/series..._peddlers.shtml

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi all

i have a zeitner commando chronograph (from bootsale-Â£3) and although people put them down, this one has a really heavy solid stainless case and (solid link)bracelet and quiet a nice dial.

the chrono movement (from memory)is rather a cheap quartz affair, tho' it does the job,keeps good time and the stopwatch works fine also.

this watch has had a hard life,the (mineral) crystal is shot but the watch keeps going.

i would be happy to buy the same model for Â£30ish (if i wanted another)-but those stupid prices are just a scam.

someone has been putting one for sale in our local free ad paper for about a year now or more, stating that he paid Â£525 for it-he probably bought a gross for that and is probably half way through his gross now









regards,john.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

The Zeitners that I've seen on e**y look alright, considering they go for about Â£20 - not my cup of tea, though. I love the 'buy it now' of Â£125 they put on them... Probably just as good as the stuff they knock out of Samuels for the same money.

Have you read the comments at the bottom of that article?

"Hello mate, wanna watch for eighty nicker? They're worth Â£500..."

"Oooh, I don't know, that's a lot of money. Are you sure they are worth that much?"

"Yes. I'm an expert."

"OK then, here you go - I guess the gas bill can wait another month."

What planet are these people on?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I suspect Â£15 is about as high as I should go if offered one of these watches?









I said that in dumb arse Johnny Onion mode.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I Reckon









One of us Guys should buy 3-4 Klobec







type watches or watever %^rp







and carry out an Extreme watch test, Freeze the bugger followed by Boiling followed by a shock test, the watch should either be dropped from exactly 1 metre onto concrete or placed on a concrete floor and a 2lb lump hammer dropped onto the watches face dead on







from a height of 1 metre.

Of course the tests would have to be carried out by a Certified







Moderator

Wha ya reckon lads n ladess???



Stan said:


> I suspect Â£15 is about as high as I should go if offered one of these watches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> I Reckon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then test the warranty...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Why is it always out of a BMW ?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

aii Isn't AlexR and Jasonm Moderators, they would be well qualified to carry out the tests.

A few of us could send them to the moderators for the Crucifixation









Envelope marked Smashing time











Xantiagib said:


> Why is it always out of a BMW ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> aii Isn't AlexR and Jasonm Moderators, they would be well qualified to carry out the tests.
> 
> A few of us could send them to the moderators for the Crucifixation
> 
> ...


OK so whats wrong with Mr Tips & Stan or are you concerned that as one has a `thing` for Timex`s and the other owns the RED REKORD, that they may be biased as to the true `Quality` of the Klobecs & Zeitners etc
















I would like to stress here that I think there`s nothing wrong with old Timex`s, in fact `they` are cool IMHO









I think it`s best if I make no comment about the `Other One`


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > aii Isn't AlexR and Jasonm Moderators, they would be well qualified to carry out the tests.
> ...


That would be a refreshing change.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> That would be a refershing change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *?*
















I`m going to regret this aren`t I?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Spelling looks fine to me Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > bry1975 said:
> ...





mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > That would be a refershing change.
> ...





Stan said:


> Spelling looks fine to me Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That`s two Mod`s I know who`ve abused their power























Thank heavens Mr Tips & Alex are beyond reproach


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mac are you seriously suugesting Stan and Jason go back and change their posts after you've pointed out an error to make you look wrong?








As Victor Meldrew would say, I don't believe it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Mac are you seriously suugesting Stan and Jason go back and change their posts after you've pointed out an error to make you look wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










_*YES!!!* _









Also, that great bloke Jason has in the past made comments in my posts, attributed to myself, that no vegetable would make
















Not everyone is as honest as you & Alex























JM was here


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Not everyone is as honest as you & Alex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't speak for Alex but I'm saying nothing


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone is as honest as you & Alex
> ...


Mind you there are those that say I`m a poor judge of character


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Mac are you seriously suugesting Stan and Jason go back and change their posts after you've pointed out an error to make you look wrong?
> ...





> *`that great bloke`*
> 
> JM was here


The Prosecution rests it`s case Milud


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I had a Krug Baumen for years...it was great beater...got it cheap tho...

Did the job...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


*DAMN!!* I didn`t notice he`d changed `Veggie` to Vegetable`
















He`s a _*very, very *_, bad man!!


----------



## Buzzy77 (7 mo ago)

I bought a Zeitner probably 15 years ago and I have had no problems with it. I have dived with it as an alternative watch and had no problems. They are not a Rolex but then there is a huge price difference.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

16 years later...



Buzzy77 said:


> I bought a Zeitner probably 15 years ago and I have had no problems with it. I have dived with it as an alternative watch and had no problems. They are not a Rolex but then there is a huge price difference.


 I can't beleive how long we've had to wait for this review to be honest.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Bricey said:


> I can't *beleive* how long we've had to wait for this review to be honest.


 i before e except after c, that's why it's Zeitner - oh hang on a minute...... :russian_roulette:


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

Bricey said:


> 16 years later...
> 
> I can't beleive how long we've had to wait for this review to be honest.


 :laugh: Yep, you've had 6 children in that time!


----------

